# Sanitizer Poll



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/07)

About time we voted on what we all use...


----------



## kook (6/12/07)

Starsan (Phos acid based) for all sanitising. Used to use one-shot before that.

I use napisan for most cleaning, though caustic occasionally and bleach for soaking bottles (it's cheaper than napisan).


How is boiled water a sanitiser? :huh: Boiling water I can understand, but boiled water?


----------



## Finite (6/12/07)

Have tried bleach and sodium met.

My research has told me sodium met is not a good sanitizer at all. Bleach was hard to use and rinse. I had infections some infections with both.

Im now using Iodophor and have had no infections


----------



## Sammus (6/12/07)

no starsan option? a lot of people seem to use it here


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/07)

Starsan is a brand name...


----------



## berapnopod (6/12/07)

I use Star San FWIW.

BTW, its Iodophor - it comes from Iodine.

Nothing personal, Ducatiboy Stu, just the spelling straw that broke the camel's back.

Berp.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/07)

berapnopod said:


> I use Star San FWIW.
> 
> BTW, its Iodophor - it comes from Iodine.
> 
> ...




Yep, you are right it is supposed to be IODOPHOR

My mistake, but I cant seem to edit the poll


----------



## Tony (6/12/07)

I voted bleach because i use it to sanatise my dirty firmenters after primary but i use iodophur before i use anything, napisan in my kegs and boiling water in my bottles so i use 4 of them all up.

I found the pack of sodium met i got with my first home brew kit i bought at the hardware shop years ago and chucked it out, un opened 

Is that what you were asking Stu? what we use for REALLY sanatising? 

Should i vote for all 4?

cheers


----------



## 501 (6/12/07)

lol need ctrl click for multiple options. 

no-name napisan is a good cleanser as well just try it on some old baking dish etc. 

the peroxide imho is a good band aid for peace of mind. 

^_^


----------



## danbeer (6/12/07)

501 said:


> lol need ctrl click for multiple options.




X2

Use Bleach, then iodophor, then boiling water to rinse...

May be overkill, but I figure you can't have your fermenter *too* clean.


----------



## devo (6/12/07)

I use idophor and uniphor which is basically the same this as idophor but sold generally to the dairy industry. I was able to get a 20ltr cube delivered to my door for about $80.


----------



## johnno (6/12/07)

I use a combination.

Bleach. phos acid and the sexy new herlilsil.

cheers
johnno


----------



## sathid (6/12/07)

I wash with hot water and pink-neo if needed, and then rinse and spray with "brewshield" (H2O2 and silver ions).

love the spray no rinse sanitser


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (6/12/07)

Damn...forgot the Neo-pink....


----------



## schooey (6/12/07)

Maybe I've been shielded in my brewing ttime, but can someone tell me where they get their Starsan from. Never used it, but interested. Am also about to embark down the Iodophor road for the first time shortly, i like the sound of it.


----------



## Sammus (7/12/07)

schooey said:


> Maybe I've been shielded in my brewing ttime, but can someone tell me where they get their Starsan from. Never used it, but interested. Am also about to embark down the Iodophor road for the first time shortly, i like the sound of it.



Don't need both  Starsan can be bought from craftbrewer, Iodophor from most HBSs. Both of them are very popular in the states - whereas most people seem to use BrewShield or Sanitise (peroxide based) in australia. Starsan and Iodophor are a lot cheaper. But the peroxide ones are still not expensive at all, paying maybe an extra 50c per brewday instead of 5c or something if you were using one of the others...


----------



## domonsura (7/12/07)

I use Starsan, very happy with it.


----------



## PostModern (7/12/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Yep, you are right it is supposed to be IODOPHOR
> 
> My mistake, but I cant seem to edit the poll



Fixed, because I care.


----------



## yoey (7/12/07)

Napi-San for cleaning and Peroxide for sanitising


----------



## reVoxAHB (7/12/07)

devo said:


> I use idophor and uniphor which is basically the same this as idophor but sold generally to the dairy industry. I was able to get a 20ltr cube delivered to my door for about $80.



Hey, nice one devo. I'm long weary at shelling out $6.00 for 250ml of iodophor. Granted, I don't go through all that much.. maybe 1/2 dozen bottles a year?!

What's the shelf life of undiluted uniphor? 

I'm a no-rinse iodophor user for the sake of the poll.

reVox


----------



## schooey (7/12/07)

Sammus said:


> Don't need both  Starsan can be bought from craftbrewer, Iodophor from most HBSs. Both of them are very popular in the states - whereas most people seem to use BrewShield or Sanitise (peroxide based) in australia. Starsan and Iodophor are a lot cheaper. But the peroxide ones are still not expensive at all, paying maybe an extra 50c per brewday instead of 5c or something if you were using one of the others...



Cheers Sammus. I was sort of planning on giving the Starsan a run to see how I like it. The only thing I'm worried about with the Iodophor is the staining of plastic fermenters. I have read that if you mix it to exactly the right ratios it shouldn't stain, but I guess sometimes I just tend to bung some in in the heat of the moment and tend to be a bit OTT with it, so eventually I'm going to end up with a collection of light brown fermenters.

I currently use SO2, it's not that cheap I guess and the smell nearly makes me upchuck everytime. Just looking for an alternative.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (7/12/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> About time we voted on what we all use...




All my brewing will now involves linvasan. Can't go past it.

BYB


----------



## Thirsty Boy (7/12/07)

I voted Phos acid because I use starsan mainly..

But, every few brews I will swap to Iodophor just to keep the bugs from getting used to things .... and about every 10 brews I will swap to an acidified bleach solution. 30ml bleach and 30ml white vinegar to 20L water... use it as no rinse.

For bottles - mostly I bake em in the oven with a tinfoil cap.


----------



## devo (7/12/07)

reVox said:


> Hey, nice one devo. I'm long weary at shelling out $6.00 for 250ml of iodophor. Granted, I don't go through all that much.. maybe 1/2 dozen bottles a year?!
> 
> What's the shelf life of undiluted uniphor?
> 
> ...



From what I've read it's the same deal as with idophor and viable for years so long as it's not exposed to sunlight, UV etc.

devo


----------



## Ross (7/12/07)

i add approx 2 litres of starsan solution to the fermenter night before brew day & give it a good shake - fills the fermenter with sterilising foam. On brew day i use Hysan, which is hydrogen peroxide sanitiser.

cheers Ross


----------



## Kai (7/12/07)

I'll choose boiling water over boiled water, much more effective. Other than that I just use whatever I have at the time.


----------



## Linz (7/12/07)

No name 'napisan' to clean the gear then Terminator(orthophos acid) to sanitise it all


----------



## kevnlis (7/12/07)

I use boiling water, then napisan, then boiling water, then bleach, then boiling water, and allow to dry, then Iodophor right before use.


----------



## Lukes (7/12/07)

johnno said:


> I use a combination.
> 
> Bleach. phos acid and the sexy new herlilsil.
> 
> ...



Same here and mix the use to keep on top of the bugs.

BTW: I have already shared and gone thru half of the herlilsil.


----------



## MHB (7/12/07)

Where is the Pink Button?

The good old Neo Pink / PSR or what ever you call Chloro-Ammonium-Phosphate is still one of the best selling cleaner/sanitisers on the market.

MHB


----------



## berapnopod (7/12/07)

devo said:


> From what I've read it's the same deal as with idophor and viable for years so long as it's not exposed to sunlight, UV etc.
> 
> devo



That word again: Iodophor. There is no element called Idine. (yes, I am going on a crusade)

To contribute something positive to this topic: I found that rarely with Star San I can get an acetobacter infection, because its more resistant to acidic environments, so sometimes Star San is not enough. In which case, I'll give everything a soak in bleach and then Star San.

I use iodophor for filling airlocks (when I use them), and sanitising bungs.

Berp.


----------



## jimmy01 (7/12/07)

Started on Sodium Metabisulphite 

Went to bleach

Tried Hydrogen Peroxide - got a few infections - first time ever (well bad enough to notice)

Went back to low concentration bleach & vinegar - having head retention problems, so

Now Iodophor - too early too say whether good or not


----------



## Tyred (7/12/07)

I started with sodium metabisulphite, used morgans product for awhile, but have eventually settled on star san. No infections so far.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (7/12/07)

I use different sanitisers for different things

Bleach 
- fermenter before and after use 
- cubes only after use (i keep a bleach solution in the cubes while not in use) 
- other incidentals eg racking hose etc

Napisan 
- kegs after use
- beer taps / lines

Iodophor
- cubes before use
- kegs before filling
- i also keg a spray bottle of diluted iodophor next to my fermenting + keg fridge in the event that anything needs a quick spray

I personally didn't like the job that napisan did when i used to bottle - i preferred bleach

I've not had any infections or any of the sanitisers impart any flavour into my beer - so I am quite happy with my sanitisation routine

I reckon as long as everything is given a good clean after use and then a quick going over before its next use then everything should be sweet!

Cheers


----------



## mfdes (7/12/07)

I use peroxiacetic acid / hydrogen proxide sanitiser: It is no-rinse, odourless and tasteless, and breaks down straight away when it contacts work. It works best cold and the made up solution lasts for weeks in a bucket.

It comes as several brand names: Oxonia activ, proxitane, vortexx... I know many commercial breweries use Oxonia, and that Vortexx is the product used by certified organic producers, as it breaks down immediately into harmless naturally ocurring compounds: water, oxygen and acetic acid.

MFS


----------



## captaincleanoff (7/12/07)

anyone use those milton tablets or liquid?


----------



## Stuster (7/12/07)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I personally didn't like the job that napisan did when i used to bottle - i preferred bleach



What didn't you like about it? :huh: 

I use napisan to clean bottles and find it works out just fine. Must get round to using bleach for a change just to keep the bugs on their toes.


----------



## devo (7/12/07)

berapnopod said:


> That word again: Iodophor. There is no element called Idine. (yes, I am going on a crusade)




I was unaware that there was a crusade?? :huh:


----------



## RobW (7/12/07)

Napi-San for cleaning and Peroxide for sanitising.


----------



## Katherine (7/12/07)

Sanitizing is for girls....... Come ON! 

I use PINK neo, so pretty!

Works well no infections!


----------



## goatherder (7/12/07)

captaincleanoff said:


> anyone use those milton tablets or liquid?




Nope - they are just an expensive blend of bleach and table salt.


----------



## beer slayer (7/12/07)

I use Pink powder to clean and soak all my equipment as well as bottles and kegs.

I then spray everything with Iodophor to sanitize.

touch wood this has worked for me with no infections  

Cheers
BS


----------



## sathid (7/12/07)

pink powder is a chlorinated cleaning agent. Have you had any problem with your stainless steel kegs?


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/12/07)

I voted the girl option only cause I use a number of the selected answers, depending on time, sloth and convenience.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (7/12/07)

I used it on a couple of batches of particularly dirty bottles and they didn't come out sparkling like they do with bleach

Also napisan strips out the fats / oils out of your hands and make everything you touch feel funny - it weirds me out

However if i ran out of bleach I'd be quite happy to use napisan - guess i'm just used to bleach and that nice stinging sensation it gives to nicks and cuts on your hands - makes you feel alive!

Cheers



Stuster said:


> What didn't you like about it? :huh:
> 
> I use napisan to clean bottles and find it works out just fine. Must get round to using bleach for a change just to keep the bugs on their toes.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (7/12/07)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I used it on a couple of batches of particularly dirty bottles and they didn't come out sparkling like they do with bleach
> 
> Also napisan strips out the fats / oils out of your hands and make everything you touch feel funny - it weirds me out
> 
> ...



Don't forget the joy you get when you find out the bleach you used got onto your favourite shirt and made it looks like a camaflague jacket.

(Why doesn't this thing have a spellcheck - camaflague ???)


----------



## NRB (7/12/07)

Iodophor (Idyne), Peroxide (Herlisil) and occasionally bleach. Napisan to clean. When I had an infection in the brewery I couldn't eliminate - hot NaOH, bleach, H2O2 and iodophor ALL used one after the other...


----------



## yardy (13/12/07)

i use iodophor mainly, bleach sometimes to swap about.

where can i get some Star San ?
checked Ross but couldn't see it anywhere.

cheers
yard


----------



## Doogiechap (13/12/07)

yardy said:


> i use iodophor mainly, bleach sometimes to swap about.
> 
> where can i get some Star San ?
> checked Ross but couldn't see it anywhere.
> ...




Here :lol:


----------



## yardy (13/12/07)

Doogiechap said:


> Here :lol:



cheers bloke, having a bad day :huh:


----------



## microbe (13/12/07)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Don't forget the joy you get when you find out the bleach you used got onto your favourite shirt and made it looks like a camaflague jacket.
> 
> (Why doesn't this thing have a spellcheck - camaflague ???)


[OT] Camouflage [/OT]

Iodophor ever since I was turned off Sodium Met by information found on AHB - Thank you all!! (And it reacted badly with my skin too)

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## Whistlingjack (13/12/07)

Started with sod met. Should have stopped right away when I got a blood nose from it... :blink: 

Persisted for a while then changed to bleach. My only infection occurred when using it, maybe not the right concentrate.

I now use sod percarbonate (homebrand nappy soak). It works well as a cleaner and a sanitiser.

I also have a spray bottle with peroxide for spot sanitising.

WJ


----------



## Sammus (14/12/07)

reVox said:


> Hey, nice one devo. I'm long weary at shelling out $6.00 for 250ml of iodophor. Granted, I don't go through all that much.. maybe 1/2 dozen bottles a year?!



1.5L a year? Wow, I've had a 1L bottle for about 6 months and havent even made a noticable dent in the top of it, and I brew nearly every weekend and I thought I was extremely liberal with my sanitising!


----------



## antains (14/12/07)

Bleach to start with.

When I was in full flight, just water to clean, then a little bit of bleach to sanitise.

Have used sodium met and I'm not convinced. Also, thanks to info on AHB, I won't be using it again.
I used it on my first two brews this year (the first brews in about two years).

My next three have been bleached and now I'm sick of the "camaflague"  on everything.

Going to clean with water next and try Iodophor. 
Bleaching is a massive waste of water imho, so I want to try something less toxic.


----------



## tipsy (14/12/07)

Sammus said:


> 1.5L a year? Wow, I've had a 1L bottle for about 6 months and havent even made a noticable dent in the top of it, and I brew nearly every weekend and I thought I was extremely liberal with my sanitising!



I'd be lucky to use 1 bottle per year (maybe I need to brew more)


----------



## reviled (15/7/08)

Just found this topic, ive only ever used Sodium Met but have been reading that apparantly this is not a good product? Ive been thinking that I should be rinsing it off after use as my last batch had a wierd taste, the guy at Brewcraft told me to just let it dry off, but as we all know bottles dont just dry off completely...

What I was wondering was, whats this Iodophor stuff? How is it used? Do you need to rinse? And where do you get it?

Cheers


----------



## phonos (15/7/08)

Iodophor is an iodine/phosphoric acid solution. Its a no rinse sanitiser, so its good for bottling. Where do you live? Many home brew shops stock it.


----------



## Screwtop (15/7/08)

Cortez The Killer said:


> I use different sanitisers for different things
> 
> Bleach
> - fermenter before and after use
> ...



+1

For everything 
Napisan to CLEAN
Bleach to SANITIZE over 24 hrs in preparation for brewing
Iodophor to SANITISE prior to use


----------



## geoffi (15/7/08)

1, 2, 3, 5, 7.

Different applications, different times.

Sod met is great for inhibiting bacterial growth, eg in a clean fermenter you're not going to use for a while.

As a 'sanitiser' it is next to worthless.


----------



## geoffi (15/7/08)

Screwtop said:


> +1
> 
> For everything
> Napisan to CLEAN
> ...



That's about my normal procedure. With boiling water thrown in for good measure from time to time.


----------



## leiothrix (18/7/08)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Also napisan strips out the fats / oils out of your hands and make everything you touch feel funny - it weirds me out



It's actually turning the oils into soap. Makes handling the glass bottles a bit tricky, and my hands look & feel pretty average after using it, but it is great for getting labels off bottles.


----------



## LethalCorpse (18/7/08)

Stu, you can't go back and make this a multiple choice question? And add a few others that people use, like starsan and Pink Stain Remover (chlorinated sodium triphosphate)?


----------



## LethalCorpse (18/7/08)

Screwtop said:


> +1
> 
> For everything
> Napisan to CLEAN
> ...



The only difference between sanitize and sanitise is which part of the world you're writing it.


----------

